# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  سؤالي عن السبع المثاني؟

## زين العابدين الأثري

السلام عليكم

اود السؤال عن مصطلح السبع المثاني ..طوال عمرنا نعلم بأنه سورة الفاتحة ولكن بمروري على احد التفاسير وجدت التالي ..

روي عن عثمان رواه النسائي بإسناده قال: (قال لنا ابن عباس: قلت لعثمان: ما حملكم إلى أن عمدتم إلى الأنفال وهي من المثاني -المثاني يعني السور التي عدد آياتها أقل من مائة سميت مثاني; لأنها تثنى في الصلوات أي تعاد في الصلوات - قلت لعثمان: ما حملكم إلى أن عمدتم إلى الأنفال وهي من المثاني وإلى براءة وهي من المئين -المئين السور التي تزيد على مائة آية -فقرنتم بينهما ولم تكتبوا سطر بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ووضعتموها في السبع الطوال )


اود التأكد هل هناك فرق ام اني فهمت خطأ 
وارجو تأكيد لي ذلك ان استطعتم ..وجزاكم الله خيرا ..

----------


## عبد الباسط بن يوسف الغريب

جزاك الله خيرا 
أولا : الحديث الذي أوردته حديث ضعيف أخرجه أبوداود والترمذي إسناده ضعيف 
في إسناده يزيد الفارسي عداده في المجهولين - مجهول الحال - 
ثانيا : السبع الأول هي أول سبع من القرآن البقرة - آل عمران - النساء ..
وورد فيها حديث صحيح عند أحمد في مسنده (6|72) عن عائشة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : من أخذ السبع الأول فهو حبر .
وفي بعض الروايات من أخذ السبع الطول .
ثالثا : لا منافاة بين تسمية الفاتحة بالسبع المثاني { ولقد آتيناك سبعا  من المثاني } وبين تسمية السور الطويلة بهذا الاسم 
والله أعلم

----------


## زين العابدين الأثري

بارك الله فيك , وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## ناصر أبو نبيل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 أود أن أعلق على تفسير معنى السبع المثاني, حيث أني بحثت في هذا الموضوع من خلال أعماقي في سورة الفاتحة. وأظن أنني توصلت إلى المقصود من السبع المثاني. و إنشاء الله  أكون قد توفقت في ذلك.
 فلو إفترضنا أن البسملة ليست آية من السورة شأنها شأن باقي سور القرآن الكريم فهذا سوف يعطينا بالنتيجة ستة آيات وهنا يكمن الخلاف. والغريب أننا في كل مرة نناقش هذا الموضوع نركز على عدد آيات سورة الفاتحة ونتجاهل الجوهر ألا وهو (السبع المثاني ), أعتقد أن المقصود من المثاني هو الثناء على الله عز وجل. أما السبع فهو عدد هذا الثناء, بغض النظر عن عدد الآيات, أو إذا ماكانت البسملة آية من السورة. فلو عملنا ذلك لحلت المسألة وبكل بساطة
1- الحمدلله 
2- رب العالمين ( الإقرار له بالربوبية)
3- الرحمن ( من توحيد الأسماء)
4- الرحيم ( من توحيد الأسماء)
5- مالك يوم الدين ( من توحيد الصفات)
6- إياك نعبد( من توحيد الآلوهية )
7- وإياك نستعين ( الإستعانة والتوكل على الله)
وهذه السبع هي ثناء على الله عز وجل
أما باقي السورة فهي لا تشمل الثناء وأنما الدعاء.
والله أعلم.
أخوكم ناصر

----------


## مختار الديرة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أود أن أعلق على تفسير معنى السبع المثاني, حيث أني بحثت في هذا الموضوع من خلال أعماقي في سورة الفاتحة. وأظن أنني توصلت إلى المقصود من السبع المثاني. و إنشاء الله أكون قد توفقت في ذلك.
> فلو إفترضنا أن البسملة ليست آية من السورة شأنها شأن باقي سور القرآن الكريم فهذا سوف يعطينا بالنتيجة ستة آيات وهنا يكمن الخلاف. والغريب أننا في كل مرة نناقش هذا الموضوع نركز على عدد آيات سورة الفاتحة ونتجاهل الجوهر ألا وهو (السبع المثاني ), أعتقد أن المقصود من المثاني هو الثناء على الله عز وجل. أما السبع فهو عدد هذا الثناء, بغض النظر عن عدد الآيات, أو إذا ماكانت البسملة آية من السورة. فلو عملنا ذلك لحلت المسألة وبكل بساطة
> 1- الحمدلله 
> 2- رب العالمين ( الإقرار له بالربوبية)
> 3- الرحمن ( من توحيد الأسماء)
> 4- الرحيم ( من توحيد الأسماء)
> 5- مالك يوم الدين ( من توحيد الصفات)
> 6- إياك نعبد( من توحيد الآلوهية )
> ...


 يرفع هذا الاستنتاج

----------


## ابو العلياء الواحدي

رحم الله الامام الحجة أبابكر ابن العربي حيث يقول :( *
وَبَعْدَ هَذَا فَالسَّبْعُ الْمَثَانِي كَثِيرٌ ، وَالْكُلُّ مُحْتَمَلٌ ، وَالنَّصُّ قَاطِعٌ بِالْمُرَادِ ، قَاطِعٌ بِمَنْ أَرَادَ التَّكْلِيفَ وَالْعِنَادَ ، وَبَعْدَ تَفْسِيرِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَلَا تَفْسِيرَ .
وَلَيْسَ لِلْمُتَعَرِّضِ إلَى غَيْرِهِ إلَّا النَّكِيرُ .وَقَدْ كَانَ يُمْكِنُ لَوْلَا تَفْسِيرُ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنْ أُحَرِّرَ فِي ذَلِكَ مَقَالًا وَجِيزًا ، وَأُسْبِكَ مِنْ سَنَامِ الْمَعَارِفِ إبْرِيزًا ، إلَّا أَنَّ الْجَوْهَرَ الْأَغْلَى مِنْ عِنْدِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَوْلَى وَأَعْلَى )
*

----------


## إسلام الغرباوي أبو إدريس

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أود أن أعلق على تفسير معنى السبع المثاني, حيث أني بحثت في هذا الموضوع من خلال أعماقي في سورة الفاتحة. وأظن أنني توصلت إلى المقصود من السبع المثاني. و إنشاء الله أكون قد توفقت في ذلك.
> فلو إفترضنا أن البسملة ليست آية من السورة شأنها شأن باقي سور القرآن الكريم فهذا سوف يعطينا بالنتيجة ستة آيات وهنا يكمن الخلاف. والغريب أننا في كل مرة نناقش هذا الموضوع نركز على عدد آيات سورة الفاتحة ونتجاهل الجوهر ألا وهو (السبع المثاني ), أعتقد أن المقصود من المثاني هو الثناء على الله عز وجل. أما السبع فهو عدد هذا الثناء, بغض النظر عن عدد الآيات, أو إذا ماكانت البسملة آية من السورة. فلو عملنا ذلك لحلت المسألة وبكل بساطة
> 1- الحمدلله 
> 2- رب العالمين ( الإقرار له بالربوبية)
> 3- الرحمن ( من توحيد الأسماء)
> 4- الرحيم ( من توحيد الأسماء)
> 5- مالك يوم الدين ( من توحيد الصفات)
> 6- إياك نعبد( من توحيد الآلوهية )
> ...


من سبقك من أهل العلم إلى هذا الكلام
ثم المسائل العلمية لا تبحث عن طريق الأعماق

----------


## عصام الشريف

معلومة علمية: 
(إنَّ مُخَّ الرجلِ يزيدُ على مخِّ المرأةِ بمئةِ غرامٍ، و القسمُ الإدراكيُّ في مخِّها أقلُّ مساحةً، لكنَّ مراكزَ الإحساس، والإثارةِ، والتهيجِ أشدُّ فاعليةً بكثيرٍ من مراكزِ الرجلِ, و ذاكرة المرأة تتأثر بالأحداث والظروف أكثر من ذاكرة الرجل فالمرأة تتعرض لانخفاض في ذاكرتها أثناء فترة الحمل وبعده).
موقع عبدالدائم الكحيل للاعجاز العلمي

----------


## أم حكيم

جاء ضمن التعقبات التي كتبها فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور / عـــلي رضـا _ حفظه الله تعالى _ على تفسير الإمام السعدي _ رحمهم الله تعالى _ 
((2- قال رحمه الله تعالى في قوله تعالى : ( ولقد آتيناك سبعاً من المثاني والقرآن العظيم ) : ( وهن - على الصحيح - : السور السبع الطوال : البقرة ، وآل عمران ، والنساء ، والمائدة ، والأنعام ، والأعراف ، والأنفال ، مع التوبة ......
وعلى القول بأن ( الفاتحة ) هي السبع المثاني معناه : أنها سبع آيات .... ) 
قلت : هذا الأخير هو المعتمد لتفسير رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام به معنى ( المثاني ) ؛ فقد : أخرج البخاري في ( صحيحه ) برقم 4474 ، 4647 ، 5006 ، والنسائي ( 2/139 ) ، وابن ماجة ( 3785 ) ، وأحمد في ( المسند ) 3/450 ، 4/ 211 ، وغيرهم
من حديث أبي سعيد بن المعلى مرفوعاً : ( الحمد لله رب العالمين : هي السبع المثاني ، والقرآن العظيم الذي أوتيته ) .
ولهذا قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في ( الفتاوى ) 14/5 : ( وهي فاتحة الكتاب ، وهي السبع المثاني ، والقرآن العظيم .... ) .)) انتهى.
http://majles.alukah.net/showpost.ph...20&postcount=1

----------

